# Wheel Center Cap Accessory?



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tagging along...I was wondering about this also....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...found it for you! Third item down, GM #19159968

Chevrolet Accessories - 2011 - Cruze - GM Accessories Store

...remember that price is each; multiply by 4 to get the original OEM co$t


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks 'Cuda...I'm not sold on them at this price....but my curiosity is satisfied!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

those are pretty 

but will they fit on the eco rims?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> those are pretty
> 
> but will they fit on the eco rims?


...for those with long-enough memories, that would be the _"...*$64,000 Question*..."_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...found it! Third item down, GM #19159968
> 
> Chevrolet Accessories - 2011 - Cruze - GM Accessories Store
> 
> ...remember their price is each, multiply by 4 to get the original OEM co$t


Thanks. OK, I see it is cheaper to buy them with the car, but don't the OEM wheels already have a bowtie center cap? Granted, accessory caps are all chrome and the OEM caps have a gold bowtie, but is that the only difference? I tried to look up the wheels on the Cruze website, but when you select photos and videos, you get the Aveo!!!!????


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I noticed this a few days ago....Clicked on the Cruze and got the Aveo....

One would think they'd have fixed their links by now!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

what patterns can you get for the center rim cap? and where can i order them..please and thanks


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol, give the gold ones a couple years, they'll be that way soon enough (the gold will wear away)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I noticed this a few days ago....Clicked on the Cruze and got the Aveo....
> 
> One would think they'd have fixed their links by now!!


I reported the problem this morning. It took them over a week to fix the last "gotcha" I reported. That one was the problem selecting the seat/interior color on the RS package.


----------

